# Mt. Dora Bike Festival anyone? October 12-14...



## Tom2.0 (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey i've only been cycling for alittle over a month now, but I have the bug. I'm hooked. I'm totally stoked that I heard about a huge bike festival near where my girlfriend lives, I asked some questions at a LBS there and googled the event. I am soooo excited!!!
http://www.mountdora.com/bikefest/index.php 

There are tons of different rides for every experience level and tons of stuff to do (not to mention Mt. Dora is beautiful and has wonderful bistros and shops). The area is hilly (unlike other FL areas) and provides awesome riding. 

I'm sure there are people here who have been there done that, but it has me pretty excited. I will also be joining my first group ride during the fest 

anyways, just excited...

rollcall?

seeya there!


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

some of my clubmates go every year and it sounds like a great time, i'm gonn try to make it this year. My suggestion is to do some group rides before the festival to get used to riding with others. Florida Freewheelers is a fantastic club w/ numerous club rides in that area.

http://www.floridafreewheelers.com/


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

tom, dora is beautiful...i may try to make it out there this year...where are you located. i can help you with some good group rides in the orlando area....jump on that wagon as soon as you can. no reason to put off the fun of riding with groups...


----------



## Tom2.0 (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey guys, thanks for the suggestions but i live in the St. Petersburg/Clearwater area and only go up to mt. dora on the weekends, :-/ It'd be kinda hard to get to any group rides in the Orlando/central FL area since my time is limited. I know of a few rides in my area but most are either during the times i work, or too fast-paced for me currently. It's okay, im not really worried about the big group ride during the festival. I'm a super-fast learner and i'll try to stay in the back of the pack not to be in anyones way too much. I still have about a month to train and possibly try out a local group ride or 2.

I hope to see you there anyways!


----------



## CerveloDude (Jul 14, 2007)

My wife and I are driving up and arrive Friday noon. We are staying at the Hampton Inn and are looking forward to the weekend. We live near Ft. Lauderdale. Have a great time.


----------



## Tom2.0 (Jul 17, 2007)

Well, looks like i wont have shoes/clipless pedals by the time the festival comes around 

Just bought a house and all my cash is going into that for now.... guess i'll just have to ride out in my crap strap pedals and sneakers  

Atleast I got my Atmos in the mail yaaay!


----------



## talentous (Oct 17, 2005)

*Mt Dora*

This will be my 3rd consecutive time going up there. As others have said, it's truly beautiful.

I was told the highest elevation in florida is around the pan handel (close to 600) Mt Dora comes pretty close with some hills there.

Coming from Miami, those hills are a treat for anyone that rides on pretty flat roads.

Make sure your legs are ready because you start climbing from the begining of each ride.

See you there.


----------



## Tom2.0 (Jul 17, 2007)

UPDATE: My Look Keo Carbon pedals have arrived and Adidas Ultra's are going to be here tomorrow or the next day (hope they fit, LOL!!) weeeee!!

Seeya there!


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Tom2.0 said:


> UPDATE: My Look Keo Carbon pedals have arrived and Adidas Ultra's are going to be here tomorrow or the next day (hope they fit, LOL!!) weeeee!!
> 
> Seeya there!


A word of advice: I'd suggest holding off on the new pedals/shoes until after the festival. Learning to clip in and clip out is something you should probably do on your own before you do it in the midst of a bunch of other cyclists. Additionally, you'll want to get the cleats positioned correctly through several short rides before you try any longer rides on them.


----------



## Tom2.0 (Jul 17, 2007)

Pic from the Yalaha Bakery ride 









anyone else have pics?


----------

